# Rhinestone Machine or ProSpangle Machine



## diana13t

I use to have a CAMS 1V-6P rhinestone machine but I had to sell it a few years back and get out of the business due to family issues. I'm wanting to get back in the business but I don't know which machine I should consider: Cams 1v-6p or ProSpangle? What is more popular now? Which looks better? Which do you like more?

Any advice and opinions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Leg cramps

I am saving for a pro spangle. I have done rhinestones and "poor mans bling" (deco sparkle cut in circles) which is the same PET holographic sequin film that is cut into strips and put on film rolls http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...204230427.html?spm=a2700.7724857.35.12.Jy1tTk for the spangle machine. PET film shines way more. PET film is super light and has an amazingly soft feel. More people own rhinestone machines so there is less competition. The pro spangle lays down 1000 sequins a minute which is way faster then a rhinestone machine. *2mm spangles*: you can produce 26,400 2mm spangles, which is the size of an SS06 rhinestone, from an 80 meter spool. The spool is $5.66. Hologram Hotfix Punch Spangle Reels
The work are is large at 13.5" x 17.5". It is only 190 lbs and is not finicky so you can travel to shows/festivals with it. 
Imagine what your sequin cost would be if you cut your own PET film reels with a cutter shown below? Nope cant do that! The Korean company that makes these also make the sequin machine. I emailed them 8 months ago asking for a price and was told they stopped manufacturing them and are working on a new prototype. I asked to be kept informed and emailed them again with no response. Ok plan B...build my own. Here is a good place to get everything you will need.ACU-SLIT™ Slitter Module - Product List 
hope this helps you in your decision.


----------



## mfatty500

I just got a pro spangle machine, and am starting to like a lot, it is more "blingyier" (is that a word?) rhinestones, I just took some samples to a show Saturday and they were well received. I still do rhinestones but I think this will surpass rhinestones. It weighs a 230 pounds Leg cramps, and it is not feasible (at this time) for me to take this to my events, as I take all of my clothing and vinyl equipment with me, it is big bulky and needs to be handled by two strong men (of which i am) to move around as it needs to be leveled any time it is moved, although that is not a big deal, it's little more involved than doing rhinestones and vinyl. The soft ware is a little different than working in a normal vector based software. But I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Leg cramps

I agree much more bling to the holograph PET film. Pro spangle has it listed at 190. I can move 230 but with such an expensive piece of equipment I might ask for help. Better safe then sorry. I guess the point was it can be brought to shows/festivals and just plugged in and Its fast enough to keep up with orders.


----------



## mfatty500

Trust me, you would want some help, I lift 230 and then some, and yes the expense, if that was all I was doing, maybe yes, but, like I said, I do vinyl and stones, and decals & sublimation at the events I do. It's not as fast as you would think that 1000 per minute, that's if it's in a straight line (your design that is)


----------



## diana13t

Thank you for your opinions!!! I'm pretty proficient with Sierra HotFix and use that in combination with a few other add-ons to CorelDraw. I received a sample shirt with a spangle design, and I agree, it's a lot more blingier!!! Mike, have you had any problems with the design coming off the shirts? Or with the circles not going where they should on the transfer? The reason I ask is because when they sent me the sample already pressed on the shirt, some of the spangles were falling off just by holding the shirt out of the package. So when I told my sales rep this, she sent me two transfers with the same design. But when I compared the two side by side, some of the spangles where missing or misplaced. So I don't know if that happened during shipping or if the machine's alignment was off.


----------



## prissyjane

Diana, we have a CAMS 1V2P with software, transfer material, about 120 pounds of rhinestones and pre-done rhinestone transfers for sale. You can view it in the classifieds on this site or email me.

Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## mfatty500

No as of right now no problems, did they send you a shirt already pressed? Or did they send you just the transfer? They just sent us a transfer, but it looked like they missed a few spangles,


----------



## diana13t

mfatty500 said:


> No as of right now no problems, did they send you a shirt already pressed? Or did they send you just the transfer? They just sent us a transfer, but it looked like they missed a few spangles,


They first sent me a shirt with a boots design on it and then their ProSpangle design on the bottom. The boots design is the one that had overlapping spangles and some easily coming off when I first opened it. I then asked them to send me a transfer so I could press it myself. They set me two of the boots design, so I compared them side by side. Some of the spangles didn't match each other, some were flipped and some were missing. So I don't know if they have the transfers stored poorly, if those problems are common or what??? So then I got turned off by the spangle machine not knowing if the machine still needs some improvement.


----------



## mfatty500

No problems with the spangles upside down, or anything.


----------



## Leg cramps

I also have samples...No issues with mine.


----------



## diana13t

Well I guess I'm just lucky and got the bad samples, lol. Thank you both for you help!


----------



## ColDesiMark

Hi Di! Both CAMS and ProSpangle are great machines - did you see our live online comparison between the 1V6P and ProSpangle?

Of the 2, I'd say that the ProSpangle is my favorite. It's faster, the cost for a completed transfer is about 1/7th the price of rhinestones, and the end result is always lead free and suitable for athletic wear. The only thing to know about making Spangle transfers is that you need to explain what they are.. everyone knows what rhinestones look like!


----------



## mfatty500

I spoke too soon, now I'm having troubles with spangle machine punching them in a straight row...waiting on a return email or phone call


----------



## sportkids

Leg cramps said:


> I agree much more bling to the holograph PET film. Pro spangle has it listed at 190. I can move 230 but with such an expensive piece of equipment I might ask for help. Better safe then sorry. I guess the point was it can be brought to shows/festivals and just plugged in and Its fast enough to keep up with orders.


Trust me..If we could figure out a way to take that beast on the road, we would have been long gone by now. When you get yours, let me know how you are transporting it.


----------



## ColDesiMark

Hey Eric, the ProSpangle supply reels are only $8.25 each (most of them) and that works out to about $.0003125 each for 2mm spangles.. ? Seems like a log of extra work in your pet film thing.. but I AM prejudiced, so..




Leg cramps said:


> I am saving for a pro spangle. I have done rhinestones and "poor mans bling" (deco sparkle cut in circles) which is the same PET holographic sequin film that is cut into strips and put on film rolls http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...204230427.html?spm=a2700.7724857.35.12.Jy1tTk for the spangle machine. PET film shines way more. PET film is super light and has an amazingly soft feel. More people own rhinestone machines so there is less competition. The pro spangle lays down 1000 sequins a minute which is way faster then a rhinestone machine. *2mm spangles*: you can produce 26,400 2mm spangles, which is the size of an SS06 rhinestone, from an 80 meter spool. The spool is $5.66. Hologram Hotfix Punch Spangle Reels
> The work are is large at 13.5" x 17.5". It is only 190 lbs and is not finicky so you can travel to shows/festivals with it.
> Imagine what your sequin cost would be if you cut your own PET film reels with a cutter shown below? Nope cant do that! The Korean company that makes these also make the sequin machine. I emailed them 8 months ago asking for a price and was told they stopped manufacturing them and are working on a new prototype. I asked to be kept informed and emailed them again with no response. Ok plan B...build my own. Here is a good place to get everything you will need.ACU-SLIT™ Slitter Module - Product List
> hope this helps you in your decision.


----------



## mfatty500

I have learned over the years, building Motorcycles, cars, and woriing on Heavy Equipment, that after market parts, give you aftermarket problems. I'm not one to step over a dollar to save a dime..


----------



## sportkids

The ProSpangle material only LOOKS like deco sparkle from a glance. It is much thinner and far more brilliant. Believe me, I researched, read, compared for a couple months before I could talk myself into spending the $$ for the ProSpangle. We tried designs out of the deco sparkle. Looks similar, until you put the two products side by side. No comparison. Weeding hundreds of those deco sparkle circles no matter how you cut them is not easy. I was a believer before my brother, Mfatty. He's in my "camp" now. It's not fool proof by any means, but it is an awesome machine. Now if I can only learn the software... Good luck on getting a machine fr Korea. Cheaper, maybe, but I need the support, and buying the product in English.


----------



## Leg cramps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRtCJv_sJMc
Here is a couple ideas...Heavy Duty Self Leveling Scissor Lift Cart 20"x40" Table Size 32" Height | eBay


----------



## Leg cramps

like I said I found reels for $5.66. I am not sure if saving a couple dollars a reel is worth your time, I guess it depends on how many reels you burn through. I have always found it best to cut out as many middle men as possible. Having a cutter/rewinder you could also become a distributer. Set up a reel return program for refills. it would also give you freedom for instance... I wouldn't mind cutting different materials onto reels like glow in the dark/black light film reels. Guess its my crazy way of thinking.


----------



## Leg cramps

mfatty500 said:


> I spoke too soon, now I'm having troubles with spangle machine punching them in a straight row...waiting on a return email or phone call


So how about an update?


----------



## diana13t

Hey Mike,

I would like an update too!!! I'm about to purchase a spangle machine but now you have me worried again


----------



## mfatty500

They will be delivering a new machine next week. I won't go into details for now. I'll keep you updated after the new gets here.


----------



## Leg cramps

wow. Sounds like they are taking care of you at least!


----------



## mfatty500

That they are, you probably wouldn't get that from another company overseas


----------



## Leg cramps

you can only purchase from the distributer in Florida. The Koreans wont deal with us individually. For instance....They have a large format table platen with a bigger workspace that isn't offered by the distributer here. they also have 2 head machines that aren't offered here in the USA. I am concerned that you just got the machine and it already Pooped the bed. I am glad to see they are replacing it quickly for you. These are the REAL reviews that consumers need to see. Hopefully you can continue this thread about your new Pro spangle journey.


----------



## okprinter

I have had my ProSpangle for a year now and have had excellent support. So any issues have been resolved in including replacing a couple punch presses that may have been ok, but they replaced them to be sure and to take care of me. So am very pleased so far


----------



## Leg cramps

That's great info okprinter. It is good to know. So do you use your machine daily? is it making money for you? How are your customers liking the spangles?


----------



## okprinter

Leg cramps said:


> That's great info okprinter. It is good to know. So do you use your machine daily? is it making money for you? How are your customers liking the spangles?


We currently do not use the machine daily. We are mainly providing the spangles on products that we sell. Have not had much volume from people looking to buy just the transfers...but maybe that will change.

The customers really like the spangles, the details we can do in designs and the amount of sparkle that we can provide on a shirt without the weight that you get from rhinestones. We still do rhinestones as well as we believer there is a market for both.

making money is a good question. We need to do much more volume before I would feel great. but if I just look at are we making money on the designs we sell..the simple answer is yes....just a very large upfront capital investment...

but we are definitely happy with the machine and the support


----------



## Leg cramps

I switched over to poor mans bling from rhinestones and my customers like the Hologram better then stones, hands down. Surprising soft feel and no weight.


----------



## diana13t

Well I bit the bullet and decided to get a spangle machine!!! I'll pick it up next week at the ISS Show in Ft. Worth. I'll let you know how things go...very excited!!!


----------



## mfatty500

Just got my replacement machine Thursday morning and it seems to be operating properly.


----------



## technocraft

Hello,

I too am interested in the spangle transfers and am gathering information on it. 

There are some questions in my mind hopefully the ones who have the machine already would be able to help out

1) The transfer paper required for rhinestones would work with spangles too ??

2) Has anybody yet figured out a way to do a combination of spangle and rhinestone in 1 transfer ??

3) Does spangle have better sticking ability than rhinestone and does it stick to plastic type materials too unlike rhinestone ???

thanks   

Tc


----------



## Leg cramps

1) when you say transfer paper I'm assuming you mean Heat transfer tape. I would also assume any heat transfer tape would work. 

2) No. It is a 2 process operation.

3)Rhinestone glue and pro spangle glue is pretty decent about sticking, once the glue set its tough to get stones or spangles off, even with tweezers. Both hold up in the washer and dryer. Not sure about Plastic, Guess you could contact them for a sample and put some heat to it and see what happens.


----------



## ColDesiMark

Hello,

1.We actually recommend using a "low tack" transfer paper. Colman and Company sells the stuff we package in with the ProSpangle and use every day here.
2. You can definitely do the mixed media with spangle and stones, it's especially easier if you are using Hotfix era for both - but there's rarely a reason to.
3. We haven't done a lot of testing on sticking spangle transfers onto plastic, but i do know that it REALLY sticks to fabric. But maybe we have a customer out there that's done more hard surface work with spangles? 




technocraft said:


> Hello,
> 
> I too am interested in the spangle transfers and am gathering information on it.
> 
> There are some questions in my mind hopefully the ones who have the machine already would be able to help out
> 
> 1) The transfer paper required for rhinestones would work with spangles too ??
> 
> 2) Has anybody yet figured out a way to do a combination of spangle and rhinestone in 1 transfer ??
> 
> 3) Does spangle have better sticking ability than rhinestone and does it stick to plastic type materials too unlike rhinestone ???
> 
> thanks
> 
> Tc


----------



## best26102

Well I hope they fix all the bugs in the Pro Spangle Machine eventually.... The main board on our machine has decided that over each weekend it goes back to Korea and losses all the files we had in it. If that is not bad enough you then have to reprogram each of the heads for spacing of the spangles. There is a registry problem that keeps the spangles not aligned when running so you lose time and material. CPU chip seems to small and it has issues would be my take. So yes there are still bugs to work out.


----------



## ColDesiMark

Hi David,

I'm definitely aware of the issues that you and Roxanne have been having and am sorry it's been so difficult to solve. I know it's frustrating! It may not be much comfort, but yours is the only issue like this I'm aware of, so it's not systemic problem with the design of the machine. 

The vast majority of our prospangle customers are up and running trouble free and are very profitable, we look forward to getting you back up and running as soon as possible too. 



best26102 said:


> Well I hope they fix all the bugs in the Pro Spangle Machine eventually.... The main board on our machine has decided that over each weekend it goes back to Korea and losses all the files we had in it. If that is not bad enough you then have to reprogram each of the heads for spacing of the spangles. There is a registry problem that keeps the spangles not aligned when running so you lose time and material. CPU chip seems to small and it has issues would be my take. So yes there are still bugs to work out.


----------



## Leg cramps

best26102 said:


> Well I hope they fix all the bugs in the Pro Spangle Machine eventually.... The main board on our machine has decided that over each weekend it goes back to Korea and losses all the files we had in it. If that is not bad enough you then have to reprogram each of the heads for spacing of the spangles. There is a registry problem that keeps the spangles not aligned when running so you lose time and material. CPU chip seems to small and it has issues would be my take. So yes there are still bugs to work out.


 *What kind of support have you gotten?* So they know about your issues and say *sorry -"everyone else is making money but you." LOL* How long have you had the machine and had these problems? I'm not sure but if I had machine and it was doing this and was told it was only me I would ask for a new machine.(shouldn't really have to ask IMO). This is a huge price tag on a piece of equipment. I also feel it is way over priced. I kind of compare it to DTG pricing. Use to be $25 grand now they are $8 grand.


----------



## mfatty500

Mark that is exactly what mine was doing, not keeping the spangles aligned just like Best26102's machine..


----------



## ColDesiMark

Hey Mike, I did notice that and am making sure the guys in back did too, just not sure if it's the same cause until we get yours back.


----------



## superapparel

I'd say go for Pro Spangle


----------



## best26102

We have had our machine for roughly 6 weeks and the biggest pain is the registry, can deal with the frustration of the other glitches. As with the registry as I said you lose time, material, and both are costly without any compensation. I usually feel that a 10% failure rate or less on any product is good, I try to keep that to 2 to 3 % but running higher at this time with this piece of equipment. Only other issue we have seen is that the spangles would not stay on blue84 apparel (sending those to Coldesi) tying to get an answer as to what went wrong.


----------



## mfatty500

David, what other glitches are you having? Besides what you have mentioned.


----------



## best26102

When sending a file over we get an error 17 (i believe that is the number), have to unplug the cable and go thru process of sending file again. Not exactly sure why two different com ports have issues with each other.


----------



## mfatty500

Just re-export and hit send and then go thru the procedure that should take care of it.


----------



## best26102

thought so to but we get the same cable error unless we unplug it and replug it back in then go thru the process of export to machine, change to asp and mirror.. well you know the steps..


----------



## mfatty500

I don't use that ASP software reader, what version software are you using? I'm using v15


----------



## best26102

Hot Fix V15 also


----------



## mfatty500

That's rather odd, they told me I don't need to use that ASP software.


----------



## okprinter

best26102 said:


> When sending a file over we get an error 17 (i believe that is the number), have to unplug the cable and go thru process of sending file again. Not exactly sure why two different com ports have issues with each other.


I get this error once in a while, as I use a laptop to print from and only connect it when I am punching spangle designs. Sometimes either the plug wiggles out at the machine or I do not get a good connect on the laptop. But it always corrects when I check the connections. I only use HotFix Era V15 for my designs, I still load the oil pattern from the ASP...but that is the only one as I have not recreated it yes...

I would not think you need to use ASP, should be able to do the save option and export to HotFix option from HotFix Era...


----------



## best26102

Using the export from hot fix V15 but have to choose between cams and asp when sending


----------



## mfatty500

Forgot tell you Roy, I got the new machine and it is working much better now..


----------



## okprinter

best26102 said:


> Using the export from hot fix V15 but have to choose between cams and asp when sending


I have not had to do that even once since I brought our machine home a year ago... So that seems troublesome...


----------



## okprinter

mfatty500 said:


> Forgot tell you Roy, I got the new machine and it is working much better now..


That is GREAT NEWS!


----------



## best26102

Now you have me curious as to why .. but the driver is in V15 so one would think you have to choose between which item to send the current design to ..


----------



## sportkids

We tried cutting the circles, too. Looks similar, and maybe the average person might think it is the same. There is something about the ProSpangle film that is definitely different from the deco sparkle. The film is softer, smoother, more pliable. It has a very soft feel, and it is thinner for sure and I think that attributes to the brilliance. Yes, the machine has had some "hiccups," but they have taken care of it. I wouldn't deal with the language barrier to save a little money on the reels. I need to be assured in plain English how this machine works. ColDesi has done all of the leg work to bring this machine to the States, and hats off to them. If I were them, I would prefer to be the sole dealer in the States. I'm sure the manufacturing process wasn't easy for them either. 

Our biggest issue now is it does not punch out the way it looks on the screen!! Some of the spangles are too close, they don't follow a curve, etc., but the design looks perfect on the screen. Probably a software issue. This has been maddening for us. My brother is very experienced in designing rhinestones. We have Corel, Flexi, ACS, Rhinestone World, Graphtec software, so this is not new to us. They assured us they will figure it out and we will sure give them that opportunity. But let me tell you, the words coming out of that shop during the design process is something else. My brother is mighty patient, but....We have already emailed for a support ticket so we can hopefully talk to them early in the day. Can't imagine trying to troubleshoot with someone in Korea. No thanks.


----------



## okprinter

We have been noticing the same, that on some designs the spangles are much closer on the transfer sheet then on the design, was going to do a support ticket in the morning


----------



## sportkids

Mmm...Sounds like software to me... I'm sure they will look into it when they hear the same from both of us. I have taken numerous photos. It is really frustrating. I know there is learning curve to the software, but this definitely makes it even more difficult. Hoping for a quick resolution!


----------



## technocraft

Hello,

Which machine is easy to learn, operate and run and maintain between Cams 1V-6P and the ProSpangle ?

Considering both have similar start up cost which would give better ROI.

Thanks


----------



## best26102

sportkids said:


> We tried cutting the circles, too. Looks similar, and maybe the average person might think it is the same. There is something about the ProSpangle film that is definitely different from the deco sparkle. The film is softer, smoother, more pliable. It has a very soft feel, and it is thinner for sure and I think that attributes to the brilliance. Yes, the machine has had some "hiccups," but they have taken care of it. I wouldn't deal with the language barrier to save a little money on the reels. I need to be assured in plain English how this machine works. ColDesi has done all of the leg work to bring this machine to the States, and hats off to them. If I were them, I would prefer to be the sole dealer in the States. I'm sure the manufacturing process wasn't easy for them either.
> 
> Our biggest issue now is it does not punch out the way it looks on the screen!! Some of the spangles are too close, they don't follow a curve, etc., but the design looks perfect on the screen. Probably a software issue. This has been maddening for us. My brother is very experienced in designing rhinestones. We have Corel, Flexi, ACS, Rhinestone World, Graphtec software, so this is not new to us. They assured us they will figure it out and we will sure give them that opportunity. But let me tell you, the words coming out of that shop during the design process is something else. My brother is mighty patient, but....We have already emailed for a support ticket so we can hopefully talk to them early in the day. Can't imagine trying to troubleshoot with someone in Korea. No thanks.


Ours has been doing this since day one....
There is a registry problem in the machine that keeps the spangles not aligned when running so you lose time and material. CPU chip seems to small and it has issues.


----------



## Leg cramps

So are you selling these "irregular spaced" designs getting through your quality control and releasing for sale? Or are you sitting on jobs till you figure it out? I am not sure about you, but even a slight mistake will keep me from selling a product. Are you hand fixing the transfers before you press?. Does this "irregular" spacing happen every time you try to use the machine?


----------



## mfatty500

No, nothing has/will be sold until it is dialed in and working properly and I'm happy with the final outcome.


----------



## best26102

We have found that if we only send one design.... instead of multiples of the same design that fill the platen ... works fine This is how I am figuring that the memory chip is too small. The more we send or larger the design the more likely that the motherboard in the Pro Spangle gets confused and off registry


----------



## mfatty500

David, how many spangles are you trying to punch in your design? I have one that has 4100 and one at 2750 and they do the same thing. I did notice that it got better when I left the design in Normal Orientation, rather than rotating it.


----------



## okprinter

mfatty500 said:


> David, how many spangles are you trying to punch in your design? I have one that has 4100 and one at 2750 and they do the same thing. I did notice that it got better when I left the design in Normal Orientation, rather than rotating it.


Mike, we found the same thing that it was best not to rotate within Hotfix ERA....that just caused us several problems with spacing..

David, 95% of the time we only send one design and do not gang them up and we still have minor variation on spacing.

We only had one design that we tried to use one of the fills on that the spacing was really off when we tried to punch so had to do a different fill. With most of our designs we have not had any that were off enough that we would not sell....so only a few that really bugged me and we switched of the design/fill and it was ok


----------



## best26102

Well now curious what everyone speed for low RPM is set at on their machine and how low will it go? 400 or 300


----------



## sportkids

Correction...It operated on one design and that was it. Now back to the same thing again....


----------



## sportkids

I would love to answer that for you. I had hoped the ProSpangle, but we haven't been able to sell any designs yet. Issues with it not punching out what is on the design screen. Looks like we are not the only ones. Not having the best luck and now I am losing sleep over it. ColDesi is trying to help, but not quick enough for me after two months of having this machine.


----------



## best26102

SO did Coldesi have you remove the top and change things?


----------



## mfatty500

Yes David, they did, I switched out 2 boards and adjusted the y axis belts to no avail. (sportkids, is my sister so not to confuse you)


----------



## okprinter

Over we have been very pleased with the results... Just a few pattern fills that we struggle with..

Here are a couple designs, that the spacing all looked good on..


----------



## mfatty500

Your 2 color design looks good Roy, wish I could say the same for mine right now.


----------



## Leg cramps

I have been planning on getting a pro spangle for a year now. I finally have the money but now im not so sure I want to take a $25k chance that I could get a machine that I cant use.


----------



## mfatty500

Hold on to your money for a little while longer Eric, things are not going good again on my end. The support that i have been given by ColDesi is sub-par at best at this point, they are really testing our patience, and I'm pretty patient...


----------



## okprinter

mfatty500 said:


> Hold on to your money for a little while longer Eric, things are not going good again on my end. The support that i have been given by ColDesi is sub-par at best at this point, they are really testing our patience, and I'm pretty patient...


Mike, that is a shame. I have had the opposite experience with having outstanding support and guidance. Maybe some people have changed or something else is going on.

Sure hope they get it fixed for you.


----------



## mfatty500

Yeah, Roy pretty disappointed, they tell me they're going to call by early afternoon, it has come and gone, then, we call them and tell me he won't be in the rest of the day, so here i am siting with my thumb (you know where) losing another day of trying to get this thing running right.. by the way I sent you an email, also could you tell me how to save a file as a dst so that i can use the ASP software to try punching a design with it?
Mike


----------



## okprinter

mfatty500 said:


> Yeah, Roy pretty disappointed, they tell me they're going to call by early afternoon, it has come and gone, then, we call them and tell me he won't be in the rest of the day, so here i am siting with my thumb (you know where) losing another day of trying to get this thing running right.. by the way I sent you an email, also could you tell me how to save a file as a dst so that i can use the ASP software to try punching a design with it?
> Mike


Mike,

I just sent the files. I have not saved as a DST...but this is what I found..

go to File, save, export to Hotfix...then the window pops up, (the normal window to export the DSG) in the top left hand corner for Brand, change it to DST - AA Sequin....

looks like that might work.

good luck


----------



## mfatty500

Thanks Roy, I got your files, and it looks like it is off a little when I punched it from what it looks like on my computer screen, i could probably sell this and nobody but me notice..


----------



## Leg cramps

Mike The business I have been planning to launch is using the spangle pro. I have just one specifically designed product. I am planning on ganging as much stars onto the transfer tape as possible like the photo. Do you think that it will be an issue? I am currently doing poor mans bling, cutting the circles with deco sparkle. I prefer not to launch Nationally doing it by hand. The only other spangle machine out there has the holes so its more of a sequin. I haven't researched the issues on that machine because I don't like the hole. I wonder how many spangle machines are sold in total, And out of those sold, how many have this "registration" problem. I would think if they had a lot of issue like this in the past then they would have been able to help quicker. This is what I don't understand, if it is only a few machines why don't they just swap them out with new machines that work especially after all this time. Don't they set these up and test them before they ship? I live in Upstate NY and was planning on flying to Tampa to Purchase and get training(was looking at airline tickets today). I guess I could go to plan B-stick with poor mans bling buy A 24" cutter,(my current one is only a 15" cut width) and buy a couple Spectra DTG's with all the money I saved for the spangle pro.. Decisions, decisions. I got to be honest I am still swaying towards the spangle pro. The only other thing I can suggest to help you is to E-mail the Korean company directly for help resolving your issues. PM me and I will send you the link to their web site if interested.


----------



## okprinter

Leg cramps said:


> Mike The business I have been planning to launch is using the spangle pro. I have just one specifically designed product. I am planning on ganging as much stars onto the transfer tape as possible like the photo. Do you think that it will be an issue? I am currently doing poor mans bling, cutting the circles with deco sparkle. I prefer not to launch Nationally doing it by hand. The only other spangle machine out there has the holes so its more of a sequin. I haven't researched the issues on that machine because I don't like the hole. I wonder how many spangle machines are sold in total, And out of those sold, how many have this "registration" problem. I would think if they had a lot of issue like this in the past then they would have been able to help quicker. This is what I don't understand, if it is only a few machines why don't they just swap them out with new machines that work especially after all this time. Don't they set these up and test them before they ship? I live in Upstate NY and was planning on flying to Tampa to Purchase and get training(was looking at airline tickets today). I guess I could go to plan B-stick with poor mans bling buy A 24" cutter,(my current one is only a 15" cut width) and buy a couple Spectra DTG's with all the money I saved for the spangle pro.. Decisions, decisions. I got to be honest I am still swaying towards the spangle pro. The only other thing I can suggest to help you is to E-mail the Korean company directly for help resolving your issues. PM me and I will send you the link to their web site if interested.


Eric, as a plan C you could also have one of us with the machine cut you some samples and you could inspect to verify that you are getting the results that you are interested in. I am sure that Coldesi would punch your designs and send back to you as well....but if you want an independent look let me know and I would be glad to punch and send to you if that would be beneficial to you


----------



## sportkids

No one would notice?? Just your hawk eye, picky, older sista!! (aka your wife!!)


----------



## Leg cramps

thanks -very nice of you to offer.I will keep that in mind. I did have them send me samples before and they were fine. Ill have to sleep on this.


----------



## best26102

Roy,
On your Football mom is the space on the football at the bottom the same as the top, maybe the picture angle but looks like the spacing is closer at the top, just curious cause that is where we are having trouble.


----------



## mfatty500

David, you are still having this problem to? Coldesi told me they had your Y axis problem all figured out, interesting.


----------



## Leg cramps

I am with your sister, I want the perfect product heading out the door. I started watching all the spangle you tube videos and hot fix era software videos cole desi has out. Hopefully it will help my learning experience when I go for my training. So what would be my "actual" useable width with the platform, can I use 13.5" x 17.5" as stated on the web site? Wish they carried the larger platform model but I should be able to work within the 13.5"x17.5" area.


----------



## prissyjane

We are selling our CAMS 1V 2P at a great price! If anyone is interested let me know. We have so many files that we have designed and sold. You wouldnt be starting from scratch. Thanks!


----------



## best26102

_Shannon is imposing on our forum... LOL

Ok the Pro(Flop)Spangle has reared its ugly side once again...
what are your thoughts....
_


----------



## mfatty500

What..The..Hell, that one file I sent you did the same thing to me David. I got my original machine back Wednesday and it was noisy as hell, the spangle tape was tracking real hard to one side, I adjusted the tension wheel and it seems to punching much better. In my opinion, in my case they need to package this machine a whole lot better to insure that it doesn't get bounced around to much our buddy Allen is on vacation...did you try to delete all the designs in the machine maybe? And re-send?


----------



## Leg cramps

this is making me nervous


----------



## best26102

yes went thru all the normal steps.... well required steps with this piece of equipment. Still you see the results.


----------



## mfatty500

Leg cramps, I told you to chill out let David & I be the Guiena Pigs!  But it gets frustrating, send me the fill David if you want.


----------



## best26102

Ok crazy question.... of the owners who have ProSpangle and have removed the top. 

Where are your two belts riding in the front of the machine?... 

Are they dragging on the left side?

I am going to guess the answer from all who are having alignment issues but please do tell

Thanks

David (The Guinea Pig)


----------



## mfatty500

What do you mean riding on? Mine were on the inside of the gear assembly, if that is what you mean.


----------



## best26102

on the gear assembly are they dead center or off to one side rubbing one edge and which one if so


----------



## mfatty500

No, to the inside if I remember correctly, David (knock on wood, I haven't had to take the table off on my third machine) hope i didn't jinx myself.


----------



## best26102

they have told me that it is no problem if they are running along the edge.... all my other equipment want that belt center and not having a chance to drag by running one side or the other. My belief is that is part of our problem with those two rubbing on the edge causing drag sometimes and sometimes not.


----------



## mfatty500

Makes sense to me also, I questioned that as well..they told me this machine had an alignment problem with those rails, so you might be on to something there my friend. Let me know what happens.


----------



## Leg cramps

You mentioned shipping damage. I know im not comparing apples to apples but this is a spectra DTG printer and spray station packaged.(and they only cost 11k.) Yes I heard you say to wait but I have been waiting a long time to launch my product nationally. I have to much invested to back down now. I think what worries me is watching you guys struggle. I would be freaking out if I had all that money tied up in a machine that wasn't working. I realize they are trying to help but how long do you have to suffer. Time is money.How long have you had your machines? You sent it to them they sent it back,damaged in transit,still not working.why did they even bother to ship it back to you if it still isn't right? why don't they replace them already with new units? What are you going to do wait forever? Be stuck with a big paper weight?


----------



## Leg cramps

sorry here it is


----------



## best26102

ahh a DTG ..... well keep those nozzles, dampers, lines clean over a long weekend those are scary machines to deal with


----------



## mfatty500

We have had the machine since August, they sent a new machine and I sent mine back they fixed it and sent it back to me again, it was making some noise, then I discovered that the spangle was not tracking properly. I know they would not have sent that machine back to us with it making this noise. So therefore I believe they are not packaging it with something to absorb the energy from being handled so much. When it come by truck it probably is handled 3-5 times before it gets to me. It sits on a plywood pallet, surrounded by cardboard, no rubber mat or heavy styrofoam to protect it. After I adjusted it, it is much better. If your going down there for training I would drive and bring it home in the back of suv or similar.


----------



## Leg cramps

Ya know, I use to think that to about DTG but spectra has *changed* the DTG game. I have wanted a DTG for a long time but I use to read the forums in the DTG section and it was all problems with all DTG machines... I didn't want to deal with it or all the maintenance. Not for nothing but I have been following spectra and in my opinion if They had a machine out there that wasn't working they would fix it or replace it. It does not help business when your customers publicly complain about issues. Like I said, I intend on purchasing a pro spangle. It will be a crap shoot if the machine has alignment problems or not I guess.Hopefully everything is ok. I do get nervous hearing these testimonials. I think it is only natural,they cost as much as a car.How would you like buying a car and it broke down the first day and it is sitting in your driveway while you have to pay for a taxi to get to work.


----------



## best26102

huh ,,,,, I will have a box to unpack, new ProSpangle machine heading this way. I have joined the list of owners with multi machine deliveries, not a good group to join...


----------



## Leg cramps

So Best- you knew of these alignment issues and ordered anyway? I like to hear this. Please let us know how it goes for you. I am crossing my fingers you will have no issues to get up and running designs. Please keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Leg cramps

Mike- I am glad you figured out the noise and got that fixed. How is the alignment now? are you up and running now?


----------



## mfatty500

Great news David I hope they pack it up better for you. I haven't played with it for a few days now, getting ready to fire it up again today, but it was better, i'd still hold off....


----------



## best26102

Eric... NO I did not know of any flaws, issues or technical problems.. If I had I would not have made the purchase I did


----------



## Leg cramps

Don't feel bed. I know about this alignment issue and I am still going to purchase. Keep me posted please I am very interested in your journey.


----------



## best26102

I now know the ins and outs of these machines and how to get them running ... all spanlges today are running 100% so the learning curve has been established.


----------



## Leg cramps

So how is your equipment running? problems solved?


----------



## uglovdkg

Leg cramps said:


> Don't feel bed. I know about this alignment issue and I am still going to purchase. Keep me posted please I am very interested in your journey.


Leg Cramps I just sent you a pm


----------



## mfatty500

Sorry,didn't see this, the machine is running very well at the moment, now just figuring out where to put the second one...I'm running out of room...


----------



## mfatty500

Eric, did you get your machine?


----------



## Romendra

Hi Mike,

How is your spangler working so far? I just heard about this machine and thought it was a neat idea. How much is that machine if I wanted to get one? Thanks in advance.

Ro


----------



## Leg cramps

Mike - No I am getting mine the end of January. They have a year end clearance going on right now. I didn't know you had two SP's. Keeping the one so busy you had to buy another one?They running smoothly now I take it?

Ro.....*The Pro Spangle is on special $21,995.00 with FREE shipping (normally $23,995.00 + shipping).* *It includes:*

*Spangle Machine*
*2 year parts and labor warranty*
*Punch Sizes: 2x SS06 (2mm), 3x SS10 (3mm), 1x SS16 (4mm)*
*Start Up Kit of Spangle Reels:*
*22 Reels of Holographic, Matte and Glossy*
*Nomex Heat Pad - 1 Qty*
*Transfer-Sheet- 17" x 16" - 100 Qty *
*Hotfix Software and AASP Communication Package *
*Live Instructor Led Online Training *

**you need a heat press*


----------



## mfatty500

Ha, gotcha ya Eric!, I still have only one and it running pretty smoothly now that I got the bugs out of it. It is my original machine that I was having a lot of trouble with from day one. They sent me another and that one messed up with that one also, so they sent me my original back, and it to was, punching out of place but I figured it out on my own, and one more weak with the help of Coldesi, and she seems to be working fine. I think it has something to do with the way they package it up and send them out. It just sits on a pallet straped down, with nothing to absorb the energy from bouncing around on a Semi Truck, and being handled on the truck docks. I haven't talked to Coldesi in a couple of weeks, to see if they got that resolved so that no one else has to go thru the same hassles that I did.


----------



## Leg cramps

Well when I purchase I will ask for heavy duty packaging.


----------



## mfatty500

Yeah, I hope they have changed it, I think it will make a big difference as it is a precision machine.


----------



## Romendra

Thanks Legcrap, with the Canadian dollar being so weak, now is not the best time to buy. I'll see the options in the new year.



Leg cramps said:


> Mike - No I am getting mine the end of January. They have a year end clearance going on right now. I didn't know you had two SP's. Keeping the one so busy you had to buy another one?They running smoothly now I take it?
> 
> Ro.....*The Pro Spangle is on special $21,995.00 with FREE shipping (normally $23,995.00 + shipping).* *It includes:*
> 
> *Spangle Machine*
> *2 year parts and labor warranty*
> *Punch Sizes: 2x SS06 (2mm), 3x SS10 (3mm), 1x SS16 (4mm)*
> *Start Up Kit of Spangle Reels:*
> *22 Reels of Holographic, Matte and Glossy*
> *Nomex Heat Pad - 1 Qty*
> *Transfer-Sheet- 17" x 16" - 100 Qty *
> *Hotfix Software and AASP Communication Package *
> *Live Instructor Led Online Training *
> 
> **you need a heat press*


----------



## Romendra

Thanks Leg cramps. With the canadian dollar being so weak, now is not the best time to get a machine for me. I may have to settle for something else or will just have to wait.

thanks,


----------



## Leg cramps

Paid for the machine yesterday. Waiting on the shipment. Ill let you know how everything goes.


----------



## mfatty500

Good luck Eric, mine has been running mucho better, still not perfect but, the stuff coming off of it is allowing us to sell it.


----------



## Leg cramps

That's good to hear. Im Super nervous, hope set up goes well and machine runs like it is suppose to. ill keep you updated.


----------



## mfatty500

Let me know if you need any help, be glad to.


----------



## mfatty500

Start with these, if you have not already, there may be flash drive with some other stuff on it to. Some of these videos will be from an earlier version but the operation will pretty much be the same.


Coldesi Avance | DTG | Cams | ProSpangle | SWF Machines Support > Rhinestone & Spangle Support > Sierra HotFix Support


----------



## Leg cramps

Thanks appreciate that link!Machine takes 10-12 day of prep before shipping. Just got a new laptop to run it. I asked if they could get the software at least to me so I can load it and practice with the software.Here is a pro spangle page I found a while back. Coldesi Avance | DTG | Cams | ProSpangle | SWF Machines Support > Rhinestone & Spangle Support > ProSpangle Support > ProSpangle Self Paced Training


----------



## mfatty500

Study that page, you will probably go back to it several times, some of it is a little confusing at times (the instructions on that page) take a picture of the crating(inside & out) I would be curious as if they changed any of the packaging. Did they send you the software? How many gigs of ram did you get in your new computer? I finally got a new one and it has a great deal.


----------



## Leg cramps

Well I brought up being nervouse about the packaging being a box strapped to a skid,They said they would crate it. so we will see. I picked up a Bang & Olufsen HP envy. windows 10, i7 intel core, 16GB RAM. No I sent the email late Friday afternoon. Hopefully I can get the software shipped Monday.


----------



## Leg cramps

Today is delivery day. About how long did it take you to set it up and get It running?


----------



## mfatty500

Not to long, just go to the self paced page and follow the directions, what kind of table did you get for it to sit on? I'll be out for part of the day, so keep us posted. Good luck. Just make sure you have some help getting to it's table.


----------



## Leg cramps

I didn't get chance to get pictures of packaging. No damage as far as I can see. Yes, getting it up the stairs was fun. It is on a really heavy, solid wood antique desk. Fits perfect. I wish I could figure out how to install design era. I see the files I was suppose to download from the service area and the book says the password file will start with my serial#with an (*.spp) extension but its not in the download folder with the rest of the downloads. Been farting around with it most the day. Trying to keep patient, sure wish the software was shipped as soon as the purchase so I wouldn't be wasting my time on it now. Was hoping to get Big Betty running on day one but this friggin software setup is killing that idea.


----------



## mfatty500

Are you trying to use the asp software? if so I think you can skip that. I don't use it all, just the HFE software


----------



## mfatty500

HaHa! I like the name Big Betty, Mine was/sometimes is called M*****F****R


----------



## sportkids

there were many days "she" was called that.


----------



## Leg cramps

well just ran my first 2 designs. 13,250 spangles,three upside down, everything else spot on. LOVE Big Betty!


----------



## mfatty500

great! lets see a pic


----------



## tmadaniels

okprinter said:


> I have had my ProSpangle for a year now and have had excellent support. So any issues have been resolved in including replacing a couple punch presses that may have been ok, but they replaced them to be sure and to take care of me. So am very pleased so far


How many issue's have you had?


----------



## Romendra

All the spangles in the designs they sent me were all placed perfectly but were upside-down!


----------



## mfatty500

That's odd, are you sure they aren't matte material? Did you press them?


----------



## okprinter

tmadaniels said:


> How many issue's have you had?


the only real issues were with a punch presses that jammed and Coldesi replaced. No other real issues. I was talking with them last week and was guided through how to clean and lubricate the x and y rails. and When I removed the pink table found lint build up on the bottom so will be doing a little more preventive maintenance.

of all the equipment in my shop, my ProSpangle machine is the one that, starts and performs every time I turn it on.


----------



## mfatty500

Knock on wood Roy, mine has been working like a champ!


----------



## okprinter

mfatty500 said:


> Knock on wood Roy, mine has been working like a champ!


I was told about once a year we Should clean the x and y guide rails and I was amazed at the lint buildup under my pink table as I keep it covered when not in use. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfatty500

I'll have o check it out, mine is in the garage, with the door open and covered also. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Romendra

Sorry was making a stupid joke... spangles are circles so they can be upside-down. I just realized people thought I meant flipped over. So to clearly, the designs that were sent were perfect. I want a unit.


----------



## americanrose2

Love reading everyone's posts about their new ProSpangle machines. Does anyone have the Spangle Elite? Need some good feedback before considering purchasing. I realize the Pro is the way to go but it's out of my budget right now. Have watched all the videos and reviewed all the specs....looks good but need info from someone who has one.
How long has it been on the market and has it been long enough to work out all the kinks?


----------



## mfatty500

Just came out in the last few months, I haven't anything either way, yet..


----------



## americanrose2

Thanks Mike....maybe I should wait a bit to see if there are any glitches that need to be worked out first. The demo videos look good but if there were problems with the Pro there will no doubt be some with the Elite, also. Just want to look before I leap.


----------



## mfatty500

I don't blame you, it's like buying the first model of a new car


----------



## americanrose2

Ha! Yes u are right....I'd be more than willing to be a beta tester however...


----------



## Stitch-Up

Regardless of which spangle machine you have, if it works well, they are great 

Here's ours producing a birthday design.
https://youtu.be/ueCAGlBRIwM

You can see the final shirts on our Facebook page @Stitchup

We love our sequin/spangle machine, just wish I had more time 

John


----------



## jburing

Interested in hearing if anybody ended up with a Spangle Elite and if so what their thoughts are?


----------



## mfatty500

Stay away from the Spangle Elite, nothing but troubles with them. I have a Pro Spangle and it's been running just fine.


----------

